# Philippine entry



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The way I understand what is needed to enter the Philippines after April 1 is

1. Travel insurance for at least $35,0000
2. A negative test within 48 hours of travel.
3. Passport for 6 months
4. Onward ticket or return ticket.
5. NO EED NEEDED

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> The way I understand what is needed to enter the Philippines after April 1 is
> 
> 1. Travel insurance for at least $35,0000
> 2. A negative test within 48 hours of travel.
> ...


1. Covid cover for at least $35,000 which is spelt out in the cover.
2. Or Rapid flow antigen test within 24hrs
4. Ticket within 30 days of arrival.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks Gary for the info.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

https://immigration.gov.ph/images/Advisory/2022/03_Mar/2022Mar31_adv.pdf



Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The following from BI indicates certain 9A visitors from the listed visa free countries can enter with less than 6 months validity on passport if the Embassy can extend or renew the passport.






Travel Requirements







immigration.gov.ph




.


Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The following from BI indicates certain 9A visitors from the listed visa free countries can enter with less than 6 months validity on passport if the Embassy can extend or renew the passport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The UK had the 6 month requirement removed a year or two ago Post pandemic is has been reintroduced. That BI web page it the pre-pandemic information. Currently all countries are required to have 6 montbs validity.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Something is going on but no official announcement yet. Apparently unvaccinated balikbayan are now allowed in with 5 days in quarantine


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

art1946 said:


> The way I understand what is needed to enter the Philippines after April 1 is
> 
> 1. Travel insurance for at least $35,0000
> 2. A negative test within 48 hours of travel.
> ...


Unless they have changed the rules then Southern Canadian, Brits etc only need a month on their passport.

I arrived from the UK on the 20.4.22 and I was through the COVID process in less than 10 minutes.

Strongly advise you to get significantly more than $35K medical cover, medical expenses here are crazy, even regular pharmaceutical products are 2-3 times what I would pay in the UK, in fact most things here are more expensive. I got £5M cover for a month for £82. 

When you arrive don't attempt to get a taxi, its impossible, go to the rent a car desk and they will get you a very expensive car, but still cost me only $30 to BGC.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Matt S said:


> Unless they have changed the rules then Southern Canadian, Brits etc only need a month on their passport.
> 
> I arrived from the UK on the 20.4.22 and I was through the COVID process in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Yes they changed the rules, it's 6 months for all.


----------

